# Adult toy female



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! I’ve moved your thread over to Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder

And here’s a good place to start your search:🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

In what geographical area are you looking? And will this be your first poodle?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Doubtful that reputable breeders have dogs avaliable. Most wait lists are backed up.

Like PTP said, where are you located?


----------



## Susan W (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! I’ve moved your thread over to Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder
> 
> And here’s a good place to start your search:🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩
> 
> In what geographical area are you looking? And will this be your first poodle?


I am in the Northeast, but am willing to travel if necessary. Yes, I have had 4 poodles in my lifetime.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Call your local poodle club’s breeder referral.


----------



## Susan W (Jan 10, 2021)

Newport said:


> Call your local poodle club’s breeder referral.


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

If you're looking for an adult, a retired dog might be a good choice. You can start checking with breeders and ask if they know anybody who might have a female they're looking to retire.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

When we were looking for a puppy, we were offered a one-year-old poodle that wasn’t working out well in his home. Good breeders will typically involve themselves when rehoming is necessary, so I think your best bet is to just start reaching out to breeders you like, telling them a little about yourself and letting them know you’re open to an adult. And then keep your fingers crossed.  

I suspect there will be a lot of dogs in need of new homes in the coming months. The reality of dog ownership is already overwhelming some of those folks who got caught up in the covid puppy-buying frenzy.


----------

